# Atticus' new cut



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

He'll do anything for cheerios
















its a bit patchy but its my first time and I was scared I would knick him again









Stretching after a long 2 and a half hours


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

awwwww, so CUTE!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

ADORABLE - as always LOL !!!!!! Now we can see his beautiful eyes even better !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Like FUZBUTZ said on that other thread, I don't think there is anything you could do to that pup to make him stop being so cute. It's his little personality more than anything.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm debating whether or not I should keep the stache or shave it off...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhhhhh...I would keep it!!! He is such a cutie pie!!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I decided to shave it off, lol. He's sucha pin head! His face is so skinny! I cant help but laugh every time I look at him. He doesnt look like the same dog. I kind of like it though, now he wont have a crusty beard after he eats. I'm going to be brave tomarrow and shave his feet! I'll post some pics tomarrow or Monday 

Here's a video after I shaved his stache off, he was running around like a lunatic. 
http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k66/lazybutbeautiful93/dogs/?action=view&current=030-5.flv


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww he's precious! One of the cutest I've ever seen.


----------



## PrincessPiercings (Jan 19, 2010)

How old is Atticus?


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh My Goodness he is the cutest thing!! I was going to ask how he old is too! LOL


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

OK darn it I read earlier and did not post.....He did look cute but I must admit I was longing to see his face shaved and SURPRISE he is still cute as can be and you did a great job too!~


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Aw, thanks everyone!

He's 4 and half months old. Everyone at home is like "OMG, what happened to his face?!" when they see him, lol. They think he's ugly, but I have to disagree. I like shaven faces, but it does make him look pretty girly though. Whatever, it'll grow back


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

He's exhausted! I just took these a couple mins ago. He's fast asleep in my lap 


















The shaved face did the trick, no more runny eyes! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That's one way to solve the eye problem - LOL

He runs up those stairs like nobody's business. So cute! I love that dog.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

sooooo cute!!! Love his lil smooth face!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

aww, wee Atticus is growing up!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I think he looks really cute shaved! He doesn't look as puppyish anymore though...


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE, LOVE, LOVE him with a clean shaved face and I think he looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg! He's adorable! I LOOOOOOOOVE the shaved face!  It's so much cleaner, and if his eyes do run you'll have np taking care of it.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Atticus is a doll!!! I so do love a clean face!!!


----------

